# IBS and sex



## dani22 (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm having an issue im starting to notice increase very slowly as my sexual habits began to increase.I started having bad IBS pains and diahrea the day after i had sex. Now im finding the pains get worse..today for example there is a constant throbbing in my bowels and very bad gas and its been since last night today has been the worst day i think but its just frustrating. No diahrea this time because i have IBS-A (is that the one where you have both) is this normal for someone with IBS or is this something unusual?Id appreciate any help or advice..thanksDani


----------



## Chic_Icelander (Dec 28, 2009)

I've noticed this problem, too. It doesn't really affect my bowels and how I poo the next day but I do get this horrible aching pain in my belly. At first I thought it was my ovaries because I also have PCOS but my gyno said it was from IBS. I believe this could be normal but I'm not sure. My doctor didn't seem worried so I just live with the pain. Hope this helps somewhat. Good luck!


----------



## Michelle M. (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey. I have the same problem. I talked to my doctor though, and he said that it was nothing to worry about. So, maybe you should talk to your doctor and hear what he/she has to say.But it is not fun../Michelle


----------

